# My McLeod look alike tool



## se.tx.mtber (Jul 18, 2013)

What do you think about the look alike McLeod trail tool i made here at work. I work in sales at a stainless steel service center here in Houston & have access to our plasma machine. It has 7 teeth instead of 6 and it's shaped a little different, the flat side is sharpened for cutting roots & stuff like that. It's a little heavy at 10.5 lbs. but i can probably lighten that up if i use 10ga instead of 3/16" thk plate and a thinner wall for the tubing on the handle. It should get the job done.


----------



## Maday (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice... 10.5 lbs It will let the tool work the way it should. Just make sure you only let people with a strong handshake us it.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice work. Those look like they could take some punishment. Are they stainless steel?

If the weight is an issue, a wood handle could probably shave off a pound or two and you wouldn't need to worry about it bending or kinking like a thinner wall tube might.

It looks like the handle is attached to the head with threads? Have you considered it may try to unscrew itself during use? If it is a problem you could drill a hole through the coupling and put a pin through both parts to prevent rotation.


----------



## se.tx.mtber (Jul 18, 2013)

The head & the coupling is stainless since that's what i had on hand, the handle is 3/4" carbon gas pipe in got at Home Depot. I haven't used it yet so i'm not sure if it's going to come loose or not, it tightens on pretty tight even tighter with a pipe wrench, but if it does come loose during use i have consider what you sugested about the pin, i would have welded the handle on, but wanted it detachable for transporting into the feild.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

The handle looks nice and long so it wont be too hard on your back. Would be nice to have some grip stuff on the handle so your hands wouldn't get so tired when you have wet muddy gloves. You could use thread lock to keep it from unscrewing. I like the smooth, it will help prevent clay build up when using it as a compactor.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

wow, if the head of that thing is 3/16 it should be nearly indestructible. All of the commercial stuff I've seen is much lighter than that.


----------



## se.tx.mtber (Jul 18, 2013)

Cotharyus said:


> wow, if the head of that thing is 3/16 it should be nearly indestructible. All of the commercial stuff I've seen is much lighter than that.


Yes i agree it's not going to bend, it's stout.


----------



## se.tx.mtber (Jul 18, 2013)

Dave_schuldt said:


> The handle looks nice and long so it wont be too hard on your back. Would be nice to have some grip stuff on the handle so your hands wouldn't get so tired when you have wet muddy gloves. You could use thread lock to keep it from unscrewing. I like the smooth, it will help prevent clay build up when using it as a compactor.


Maybe i can use tennis racket wrapping or something for the handle, i do agree it probably needs something, it's pretty slick.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

se.tx.mtber said:


> Maybe i can use tennis racket wrapping or something for the handle, i do agree it probably needs something, it's pretty slick.


Try one of these.


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

Maybe add a locknut if it tries to back out. I like the removable head for transport.


----------



## se.tx.mtber (Jul 18, 2013)

geekonabike said:


> Maybe add a locknut if it tries to back out. I like the removable head for transport.


That's a good idea, that could work also, I'll have to check it out. Thanks for all the suggestion, maybe i will make some more & sell them cheap to whomever might be interested.


----------

